

Cool Sensor + App Tracks your Basketball Misses & Makes  - Jsarokin
https://crowdfunding.shottracker.com/pre-order-shottracker-to-become-a-great-shooter

======
davidsmith8900
\- They should develop one for football to track those who can't catch vs
those whereby the balls aren't correctly targeted.

